# moisture in fridge/freezer



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> The unit is a Whirlpool Gold top freezer (believe it is the 21.7 cubic foot model)


Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.



> Still, with the water supposedly shutoff to the icemaker, water is still accumulating and ice continues to form on the bottom of the freezer


Defrost drain may be clogged/restricted and some of the defrost water is spilling out and freezing in the freezer.

http://www.applianceaid.com/frig_leaking.html

jeff.


----------



## diggitydog (Aug 28, 2006)

Sorry, Jeff1, I lied. All of the other kitchen appliances (range, microwave, dishwasher) are Whirlpool Gold series, but the fridge is a Kenmore Elite ColdSpot 106.70204990 serial EK4016740 with a manufacture date of 09-2000. I wasn't at home when I posted this, so I was taking a guess. Should've verified first.

Are there any specific issues with the defrost drain on these Kenmore models?

Thanks for the reply.
Dave


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> Are there any specific issues with the defrost drain on these Kenmore models?


Yupper...most are now hidden between the walls. Can only access the beginning ( in the freezer, tray under the evaporator/cooling coils ) and the exit ( at the back bottom ) at the condensate pan.

Might/should be able to flush out the drain with hot water, turkey baster, cable wire, etc, to make sure it is clear and clean.



> Sorry, Jeff1, I lied


 

jeff.


----------



## diggitydog (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Jeff, thanks for the info.

Sounds like a good project to get at sometime this weekend.

I'll let you know how it goes.
Dave


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> I'll let you know how it goes


Great! 

jeff.


----------



## diggitydog (Aug 28, 2006)

Jeff, 

I got a little antsy last night, and decided not to wait for the weekend.



> Defrost drain may be clogged/restricted and some of the defrost water is spilling out and freezing in the freezer.


You were exactly right. The defrost drain was frozen solid several inches under the evaporator pan in the freezer.



> Might/should be able to flush out the drain with hot water, turkey baster, cable wire, etc, to make sure it is clear and clean.


 Thanks for the tips!:thumbup:

I was able to get it clear with hot water from the turkey baster. After many blasts with hot water and suctioning out the cold water, a bit of water began to make it down to the condensate pan. Then, I used a heavy cable to clear it all out, and snaked it all the way through several times. Finally, I blasted several large doses of hot water through there to be sure it was clear.

So far so good, I checked this morning and the fridge is free from all that excessive condensation. Much drier in there.

One question remains, though. Was this a fluke thing to have the drain freeze up? From what I can tell there was no debris other than ice (no frozen pea or corn kernel). Is this indicative of a larger problem with the defrost mechanism, or is it just something that happens every once in awhile?

I also used the opportunity to clean out all of the dust, pet hair, etc that has collected in the lower cabinet. For all these years, I just took my various refrigerators for granted without knowing anything about them. Very interesting to learn a bit about their design on the links you provided.

Thanks again for all of your help, it is very much appreciated.:thumbsup:


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> Was this a fluke thing to have the drain freeze up? From what I can tell there was no debris other than ice (no frozen pea or corn kernel). Is this indicative of a larger problem with the defrost mechanism, or is it just something that happens every once in awhile?


Sometimes air borne dust will get into the drain and cause a restriction....other times nothing is to blame except design....
http://www.applianceaid.com/defrost_drain_freezes.html



> I also used the opportunity to clean out all of the dust, pet hair, etc that has collected in the lower cabinet


Good idea!!
http://www.applianceaid.com/clean_condenser.html

Thankx for the update! 

jeff.


----------



## diggitydog (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for all of your help Jeff.

Hopefully it doesn't freeze up again, but if it does, I'll install a Whirlpool 819043 heat probe (thanks for the web link) after cleaning out the ice build up. According to my web searches, this heat probe is compatible with the 106.xxxx Kenmore models as they were manufactured by Whirlpool.

Thanks again and keep up the good work. You offer a great service for those of us with minor appliance problems that don't want to call in the pros.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> Hopefully it doesn't freeze up again


Fingers crossed:excl: 

jeff.


----------



## sjayala (Oct 24, 2006)

*Clogged defrost drain*

Does the fridge have to be unplugged before you put some water down the drain? If it does, how long before I can plug it back in? This is a GE refrigerator with the freezer
on top.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> Does the fridge have to be unplugged before you put some water down the drain?


Does it _have_ to be...no.
_Should_ it be unplugged...yes, safer that way.



> If it does, how long before I can plug it back in?


Once cleaned out and tested to be ok, plug it back in.

jeff.


----------

